# BoI have increased Tracker rates in UK, Implications here?



## guerngirl (7 Mar 2013)

Does anyone know if tracker rates are really at risk in Ireland?  I note that Bank of Ireland has raised tracker rates significantly in the UK.  What is the risk of this happening in Ireland and would it even be legal?

*Bank Of Ireland UK Raising Tracker Mortgages*

*from: Money Expert   				   			  			
*


----------

